# recommended kit



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

G'day Y'all

This will probably open a can of worms (pun intended - sorry!) but I'm just thinking about what gear to carry for near coast or short range fishing expeditions. With choppy water am I right in guessing that the rod/reel and standard fishing tackle box is not the best way to work when bobbing up and down. Some way to work with bait without it being washed over the side, losing knives or other tackle over the side and other issues come to mind. Is a fishing vest a good idea or does a pfd get in the way (or double for) one?! I'll attach a prize for the most elegant and minimalist suggestion for what to carry!

Let the competition commence!

Cheers!

- Oz.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Minimalist did you say?

Ummm..........gaffer tape!


----------



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Ho Ranger,

...er gaffer tape, not quite THAT minimalist! Belt mounted bait carrier, pocketknife on a string, cuttingboard mounted to yak, sinkers, hooks etc. in fishing jacket or on seat support, swimmer net (or not a good idea - attracting noahs) just a few ideas I had...I'm sure kayak anglers like farmers would have heaps of practical ideas!

The thought occurs to me that it may be like camping, some of us use swags some of us take caravans...so some yaks might look like a container ship with more gear above the gunwales than below!

Cheers!

Oz.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Get your self a "BATMAN" belt, comes standard with shark repellent & grapple hook which could double as an anchor, flare's and the buckle is a damn sexy look. You could also stick Robin in the front hatch to clean the fish.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Im probably not the best person to ask about being minimalistic, I usually take at least two large Plano tackle boxes full of tackle; and then theres a dry bag with a first aid kit, warm jacket; another drybag with my wet weather gear (I dont usually take this); a couple of rods and tools.

But now I have a cutting board as well, its is 15cm wide and about 30cm long, piece of plywood with a lanyard attached so it doesnt float away if it falls overboard. Though all of this fits in the hull except large rods, bucket, crate and rocket launcher and the kayak trolley. (I only take either milk crate or rocket launcher, not both except when bass fishing in the rivers and the bucket is rarely taken).

One main point is that I dont take a bait knife if lure fishing because I only need braid scissors and pliers, though I always carry a small safety knife.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Go out a few times with what you think you will need and go from there, secure all your grear to the kayak (Elm will confirm this) a little esky with your bait, some sort of crate / box for your catch and you should be sweet. The best bit of kayak fishing is getting back to the ramp with your "little piece of plastic" and finding you have caught more fish than some poor fella in his $100000 Haines hunter, believe me i've seen it. 
Cheers and happy paddling / peddling.
Bilby.


----------



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

Well I reckon so far the money's on lapse's reply as the most original and entertaining, interim prize attached!

Yes, I wondered about the degree to which a minimalist approach would work! Seems that a kayak is a poor man's Greg Norman yacht and that there must be a way to attach all manner of absolutely necessary gear to it just in case there's that Barracuda or whale shark that swims by begging to be caught!

I'll have to give some thought to the advice given - although the Batman belt look fills me with desire (desire to do what though is a separate question!)

Cheers!

Oz.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Oz quite a few blokes use either a bum bag, or a surf fisherman's bag over the shoulder and brought to the front when needed to access tackle, and behind you it doesn't affect paddling in any way.


----------



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodge,
You are a bonafide gem! You're on my wavelength. I want something....elegant...I guess. I have two rod holders in my kayak and three access ports to the hull. I figure one of those can hold the keys and phone etc., another can be a means of storing fish (if I catch any!) and I'd have relevant tackle close at hand. I like the batman belt idea for bait and basic rig like sinkers, hooks etc. even a belt clip for bait like surf fishermen use. I found a floating fishknife with a belt clip in a cheap shop the other day (bloody good value). I can appreciate arriving ashore with a kayak and outfishing the big boys but I don't want to face the prospect of tipping over in the surf and washing ashore in several pieces!

Anyway, I'm very grateful for the tips, will attach a prize!

Cheers all.

Oz.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Strap a dive knife to your leg:
Less than a dozen assorted soft baits and 4 or 5 jigheads should comfortably fit in your PFD pocket with a small pair of pliers too. The jigheads can go in a small plastic pill bottle. For snapper, you'll be 100% sorted with this kit. Just put a gaff somewhere handy on the yak. A bonus item is a small sea anchor.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I reckon Dodge and spooled1 are pretty much on the money if you want minimalist. I don't have a fancy PFD with tackle-friendly pockets but use the hobie supplied tackle bucket in the centre hatch. It's just a Tupperware container by another name. If I can't fit it into a single container, or attach it to or fit it into the side/front trays of my outback, I don't take it.

Just see what you use on your trips and use that as a guide. When I have a major dilema is when I try to cover all bases in terms of fishing styles and take one rod for this, another for that, some sp's, something in case I come across big pelagics, what if the flathead are on the bite? you get the idea.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

There was a day I took it all out with me - now I have a pfd with several pockets. Most of it fits in that. I also have a small bag that clips in behind me with extral leader and bigger placcies. This bag is something that may or may not get used - so its out the way and low profile. Keep it simple and fish hard.


----------



## Ozplanman (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All,
Some more good ideas along the lines I was thinking...thanks heaps guys.

Seems like, as long as you have to wear a PFD you might as well modify it to be useful instead of what its supposed to be...empty space!

I might add a couple of bits to the kayak to permit the attachment of things that go on a belt clip - eg. knives and bait buckets. All it would need is a bit of webbing and a few stainless or brass screws and cleats...take 'em off when not needed. Mmmm, now that's an idea....

Another, hopefully chuckle inducing, "thank you" attached!

Cheers!

Oz.


----------

